# cvSup problem



## ee232eeee (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I was trying to install cvSup. When I try to run this step:

`cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile /stable-cvsup`


```
host# /usr/src
host# make -j4 buildworld (a)
host# make -j4 buildkernel (a)
host# make installkernel [/html]

make -j4 buildworld (a)
```

I get 
	
	



```
Badly placed ()'s
```

If try [cmd=]make -j4 buildworld[/cmd] I get







I hope that anyone can help me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Installing cvsup is not necessary, because the base system has a replacement for it: csup(1), which can work with the exact same files from /usr/share/examples/cvsup/

2. You appear to be working from an example or a how-to? It's usually a good idea not to copy everything verbatim  It looks like that (a) points to a footnote on that page, or something like that. Commands usually don't have (a) or [/html] in them .. See [cmd=]less +/^"# For individuals wanting to upgrade their sources" /usr/src/Makefile [/cmd] for the proper way to do this.


----------

